# Photoshop a pic for me?



## TekGino (Aug 7, 2010)

I wanted to see if someone could do me a favor,
and photoshop these pipes on my new to me bike.
I haven't been on in a while, this bike has been taking
up a lot of my free time.


























Here's my mad photoshop skills... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















I know the pic looks blury. That's from bringing the
P&S in from the A/C outside where it was 97% humidity.
Stupid lens kept fogging up.


----------

